# Tardis - disappointing



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

*Tardis - disappointing EDIT - Oops, my bad!*

Hey guys

I have to say I'm not very impressed by this product. I've used it a few times and it barely touches the tar spots on the motor. In the end, I fins claying works a lot better. I've just ordered some Autosmart tar remover from eBay for a bargain price so I'll give that a go when it comes through. What experiences has everyone else had with Tardis? Thanks.


----------



## luke88 (Jul 29, 2012)

That's very strange, maybe you got a bad bottle?

where'd you buy it from? Rep or elsewhere as its known that ebay ones can be dodgy ones.

it could also be that your using it wrong - how did you use it?


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Shame it's not doing it for you, Tardis is the top banana as far as I'm concerned. Where did you get yours from?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Have to say one of my favourite products especially now with a white car. 

I now prefer spraying it onto an old microfibre then wiping as I find it is easier to avoid drips on the relatively new tarmac drive which it'll melt through easily :wall::wall:


----------



## TheRonin (Mar 12, 2006)

Tardis is brilliant stuff, never heard anyone say anything bad about it before.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

Ravinder said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I have to say I'm not very impressed by this product. I've used it a few times and it barely touches the tar spots on the motor. In the end, I fins claying works a lot better. I've just ordered some Autosmart tar remover from eBay for a bargain price so I'll give that a go when it comes through. What experiences has everyone else had with Tardis? Thanks.


Autosmart make tardis... so youve brought the same thing from ebay...:thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Did you apply it to a wet or dry panel? 

Dry works a lot better as it clings for a lot longer.. Tardis is easily the best automotive tar removal product on the market so if it's not working for you it's either down to user error or it's not actually tar you're trying to remove..


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

sistersvisions said:


> Autosmart make tardis... so youve brought the same thing from ebay...:thumb:


He hopes :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Definately the best T&G remover on the market.

User error possibly?


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I also find it excellent as a tar remover.

As said, maybe it isn't tar that you're trying to get it to shift, or maybe there's something in your technique that could be tweaked.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I echo what the Ronin says, it's brilliant stuff and not had any issues with it before, I use it on wet panels and to me there is no real drop in performance.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I agree to an extent. Tardis doesn't seem to be what it was, but is still an efficient tar remover..

One hit..









If you aren't happy with Tardis, then CarPro TarX is very good ..


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

I never thought I'd see a thread like this....

I think you've bought some fake stuff mate?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks, yeah I think I just bought the same one again, lol! Fail!
In fairness, it ws only £7 for a litre. The one that I have is a 500m bottle. I bought it about 2-3 years back but only opened it this year. Have used it three times, on my car, dad's and a mums. I applied it to a semi dry panel. I normally spray it on and leave it on for a minute or so and wipe off but when I'm trying to wipe it off, it's reluctantly staying on. I normally have to apply it again and wait a bit longer or scrub it off as oppose to it just wiping off. I then rinse the car but find a lot of the tar bits are still on the car.


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Id suspect that you didn't buy it from an official Autosmart rep. Tardis does the job and does it very well.







As used 10days ago on a 62 plate Combo van.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> ......In fairness, it was only £7 for a litre....


But how much of that litre is Tardis


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks, yeah I think I just bought the same one again, lol! Fail!
> In fairness, it ws only £7 for a litre. The one that I have is a 500m bottle. I bought it about 2-3 years back but only opened it this year. Have used it three times, on my car, dad's and a mums. I applied it to a semi dry panel. I normally spray it on and leave it on for a minute or so and wipe off but when I'm trying to wipe it off, it's reluctantly staying on. I normally have to apply it again and wait a bit longer or scrub it off as oppose to it just wiping off. I then rinse the car but find a lot of the tar bits are still on the car.


It shouldn't go off but that's just my thoughts. Only £7 a litre, that's expensive. Im paying £15 for 5L from my rep. 
If you can, give your local rep a call, it works out cheaper and you know your getting the true product.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Where you at mate? I've just got another 5l before the open one runs out you're welcome to some to try :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Absolutely superb product, NEVER buy from ebay... What are you putting on your car 

Buy from rep/Autosmart trace counter easier cheaper and SAFER


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Very strange tardis is the bees knees


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I understand people want to try things but speak to your auto smart rep. You'll be surprised at prices. I picked up 5l tardis for less than 20 quid at a car show through a rep though I realise it was a couple of year ago now. Too many imitations and fakes out there as previously said.

Tardis is a great product and I rarely get involved in discussions at times like this as everyone is entitled to an opinion and generally everyone's differ.

As I said earlier I've got to be careful now as it melts my tarmac drive as I found out first time I used it on the car on the newly laid drive when it dripped onto it :lol::lol:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

kenny wilson said:


> Where you at mate? I've just got another 5l before the open one runs out you're welcome to some to try :thumb:


Thank you. I'm in Fife, East Scotland. 

Thanks guys. I think I got it from CYC. The one that I've just bought today is from eBay. Obviously, it's not arrived yet. I'm defo using it correctly as I described above. However, I didn't find it shifting the tar or removing it easily. I've only got a tiny bit left now so that's why I ordered more, but this time from eBay.


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

If you're ever over in the dear green place, let me know an I'll square you up:wave:


----------



## Crackers (Mar 31, 2011)

I've used it on dry and wet panels and always find it obliterates the tar spots with ease.

I don't want to use anything else this is my goto tar remover.

I've tried the autoglym tar remover which did work but then I started to lose skin off my hands when not wearing gloves lol.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Rav is it from Auto rocket? 

TBH just get a refund and get it delivered from PB.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks. I believe it's AS Tardis that I have. Will double check the bottle. Bought from CYC as that's where I get 99% of my stuff from. Is it possible it may of gone off as it hadn't been used for a while? I only opened it a few months ago for the first time and used it then.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I thought you could only buy Tardis in 5 litres? Is it possible you have a different tar remover?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll need to check the bottle. I'll do that tomorrow and update you.  it's a small bottle that I have.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

My apologies. Shoot me now. I just check my online receipts and it's Valet Pro - Citrus tar and glue remover, not Tardis as I first thought. Sorry guys. Certainly wasn't slating the product, just didn't find it effective for me. My apologies again. Has anyone had any experience with this product? Well, I certainly have ordered the correct one today anyway. 

Awaits the slating....


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

not tried the valet pro but tardis is easily the best i have used and most on here seem to love it as well.


----------



## Bevvo (Feb 1, 2013)

It's admirable that you've clarified that it wasn't Tardis. No one has died so it's no big deal that you were mistaken. At least it explains the issue and why many other people couldn't understand what had happened. I'm sure that you will get more satisfaction from your new stuff.


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Well that explains it :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have use the VP tar remover. Need to let it dwell for a short time before removing. VP say it is not as fast working as Tardis but is less likely to get you into any trouble. As long as the panels are cool then just let it sit there. Play around with the dwell time and you will find the product works very well


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Ravinder said:


> I've just ordered some Autosmart tar remover from eBay for a bargain price so I'll give that a go when it comes through .


That there is your problem!! ebay is a known source for dodgy products that have been tampered with and diluted.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

tom-225 said:


> That there is your problem!! ebay is a known source for dodgy products that have been tampered with and diluted.


Tardis is a solvent, cant dilute it or it becomes a white emulsion. Trust me, I tried with like 20ml of Tardis to see what'd happen lol


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> That there is your problem!! ebay is a known source for dodgy products that have been tampered with and diluted.


His problem was he wasn't actually using Tardis.

The one he's ordered of ebay hasn't even been delivered/tried


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

How about altering the title thread now its resolved, or at least altering your first post as folks would only realise there is no problem with tardis only by reading the whole thread.

The Valet pro tar and glue remover i like also but not for large area removals of tar for spots you cannot beat that smell.

However Tardis for large areas, both very valid products both remove tar and glue but tardis as a solvent needs more care concerning plastic trims and rubber.

I Have both im down to about 3 lt of tardis and down to about 8lt of valet pro.

The tardis can be sprayed and left a little while to do its thing and rinsed and or wiped off.

The Valet pro wont take stuff off without agitation namely wiping after its sat a short while.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> Tardis is a solvent, cant dilute it or it becomes a white emulsion. Trust me, I tried with like 20ml of Tardis to see what'd happen lol


Of course you can dilute it!

I suspect you mean 'you can't dilute it with water'.......which would be correct.

Anyway......ebay.....you don't know what you're getting, especially smaller volumes of Tardis (i know this was resolved and it 's not actually tardis). AS dont sell it under 5L, so there needs to be all kinds of decanting going on....and contravening Royal Mail portage rules to get it to you.

I've seen empty Zymol wax pots go for quite a bit of money....I wonder what they wnat them for.................


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Tardis is only officially available in 5ltr metal tins and should be shipped with relevant dangerous goods stickers. 

Lots of stuff out there that claims to be tardis is either diluted (with something not water based) or was never tardis in the first place.

It's a great product.


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

In general,

Unless a sealed branded product in original packaging from the manufacturer do not buy from ebay. The attraction is the price for the 'brand' in a smaller quantity but like with everything, people will find ways of making more money out of something that can be altered with no significant tell tale signs other than it's not reacting / giving the results as expected. Many will buy it on ebay on a try it basis because of the price and probably accept the results because they haven't experienced the real macoy, hence good feedback for those specific products.

Those bottles whether tardis, snow foam etc could be diluted with any old solvent that is clear in colour.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advise guys. Again, apologies for my error. The one that I have purchased from eBay is this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/201016431159?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## spickup79 (May 14, 2014)

Have read this thread with interest as I've just ordered 5L of Tardis from Elite Car Care!

Haven't used it before, ordered some as I tried removing tar spots from my door panels on my wife's Golf earlier in the weekend with Autoglym stuff and it didnt touch them! (Surprised me, cos the Autoglym stuff worked fine on tar spots on her wheels a few weeks ago) (I'm pretty certain it is tar on the doors).

Sounds like it's pretty hardcore stuff - do I need to make sure it doesnt go near plastic/rubber trims and seals? I have a tarmac drive - is Tardis really going to melt it??!!

Ravinder - kudos to you for admitting you'd been mistaken and it wasnt actually Tardis you'd been using - I'd probably have just disappeared and kept a low profile for a while :lol:


----------



## CLCC (Nov 18, 2010)

I spray it on and wipe with a micro fibre, I try not to let too much hit the ground, but I have a bucket of water near by and just try to rinse away any that gets onto my tarmac drive. It hasn't melted a hole to Australia yet!


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Ravinder said:


> Thank you. I'm in Fife, East Scotland.
> 
> Thanks guys. I think I got it from CYC. The one that I've just bought today is from eBay. Obviously, it's not arrived yet. I'm defo using it correctly as I described above. However, I didn't find it shifting the tar or removing it easily. I've only got a tiny bit left now so that's why I ordered more, but this time from eBay.


Hi Rav,

I'm in the Stirling area, pop me a PM 

Cheers, Kashif.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I got some tardis from ebay. Works very well and im sure its the real thing because its made my new Autosmart plastic sprayer all soft lol!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> I got some tardis from ebay. Works very well and im sure its the real thing because its made my new Autosmart plastic sprayer all soft lol!


Lots of solvents soften the sprayer and and lots of solvents would get rid of tar... petrol anyone?


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

So it arrived today. It has a very sitting scent to it. Bloody stinks.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

I had a mate who used the VP tar remover on a white car and did fudge all. I reckon he was using it incorrectly. Easily done tbh. Tardis is the good stuff though.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Ravinder said:


> So it arrived today. It has a very sitting scent to it. Bloody stinks.


Careful it doesn't "melt" that bottle, should be in a metal container really.


----------



## nobbles (Feb 23, 2013)

I have the tar x. Was dissapointed at first by spraying and leaving, but use on a Mf and it is much better, glue insects and chain lube on motorbike wheels.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Autosmart don't sell Tardis in anything but the big metal cans. They've said recently not to buy from eBay as its likely not to be the real thing (and could give them a bad name when people say it doesn't work).


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

:lol: what a brilliant thread :wall: 

You really should edit the OP to set the record straight.....


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

rayner said:


> :lol: what a brilliant thread :wall:
> 
> You really should edit the OP to set the record straight.....


Lol i think only a Mod can.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

MEH4N said:


> Lol i think only a Mod can.


Just mean his post, I think your right, only mods can change title although tbf it'd be easier for a mod just to delete the thread, pretty pointless thread now lol


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Ravinder said:


> So it arrived today. It has a very sitting scent to it. Bloody stinks.


Absolutely shocking that they're posting it in a crappy plastic bottles like that. I suspected. Put some tardis on that cling film and see what happens.

It should only be shipped in metal containers.

A seller with that attitude I'd say it's very likely to be something other than Tardis too.

How much did you pay for that and how much did you get?


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Nanoman said:


> Absolutely shocking that they're posting it in a crappy plastic bottles like that. I suspected. Put some tardis on that cling film and see what happens.
> 
> It should only be shipped in metal containers.
> 
> ...


You say shocking but auto finesse ship there tar remover in a plastic bottle.


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

There's nothing wrong with shipping tar remover in a plastic bottle. 

How many companies and ebay sellers are selling diluted tardis or simply dying it and sticking it in another bottle with their label on it?


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Bazmcc said:


> There's nothing wrong with shipping tar remover in a plastic bottle.
> 
> How many companies and ebay sellers are selling diluted tardis or simply dying it and sticking it in another bottle with their label on it?


Totally disagree for many many reasons - would you like to be a postal office worker when that leaks over you or or post?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

packard said:


> Totally disagree for many many reasons - would you like to be a postal office worker when that leaks over you or or post?


Nearly every other tar remover I can think of is shipped in plastic bottles. Tar remover isn't all the same, most contain very similar solvents to white spirit and how often do you see that in metal bottles?

If tardis needs to be in a metal bottle then of course that's how it should be but I'm sure the manufacturers know far more about it than you or me.


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Tardis comes in a 5 Litre metal container, now all or most of the other autosmart products come in plastic containers. With the additional cost of using metal for Tardis I'm sure they don't just use these for a laugh.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought 1l of Tardis from Waxyclean on Amazon as I had vouchers from work. 

It came in a foil sealed plastic bottle with a profession looking label on the bottle. 

I wasn't aware Tardis was only sold in 5l drums. 

I used it for removing old wheel weights and it worked a treat. 

I obviously can't say if it is fake or not. It appeared very similar to white spirit to me though. It did the function I had hoped it would.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> You say shocking but auto finesse ship there tar remover in a plastic bottle.


That would indicate it's less hazardous.



Bazmcc said:


> There's nothing wrong with shipping tar remover in a plastic bottle.
> 
> How many companies and ebay sellers are selling diluted tardis or simply dying it and sticking it in another bottle with their label on it?


Nonsense for statement one. Regarding statement two... anyone selling diluted tardis is a total plumb. Anyone selling tardis (diluted or otherwise) in a bottle other than the proper metal container should be avoided like the plague. Anyone routinely breaking the law to make money shouldn't be trusted and should have the book thrown at them.



packard said:


> Totally disagree for many many reasons - would you like to be a postal office worker when that leaks over you or or post?


Agree. Or would you like it to leak once you have it in your house/garage?



rayner said:


> Nearly every other tar remover I can think of is shipped in plastic bottles. Tar remover isn't all the same, most contain very similar solvents to white spirit and how often do you see that in metal bottles?
> 
> If tardis needs to be in a metal bottle then of course that's how it should be but I'm sure the manufacturers know far more about it than you or me.


Funnily enough the one that needs to be in a metal bottle is generally regarded as the best. Anyone worked out it's a bit different to the other stuff you get? Maybe others don't manufacture/sell it (legitimately) because it's too much hassle to stick to the regs.



Rundie said:


> Tardis comes in a 5 Litre metal container, now all or most of the other autosmart products come in plastic containers. With the additional cost of using metal for Tardis I'm sure they don't just use these for a laugh.


Agreed.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

What's the big deal with Tardis in plastic bottles? 

Lots of corrosive, flammable and dangerous fluids are sold legally in plastic containers without any issue.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Kerr said:


> What's the big deal with Tardis in plastic bottles?
> 
> Lots of corrosive, flammable and dangerous fluids are sold legally in plastic containers without any issue.


Tardis contains aromatic hydrocarbons (including xylene).

It looks as if some ebay sellers sell this in MDPE and HDPE (a form of "plastic") bottles. Over time, these bottles deteriorate when exposed to Tardis. The bottle will soften and can leak.

You can store flammable liquids in plastic bottles, providing it is the right type of plastic . :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Kerr said:


> What's the big deal with Tardis in plastic bottles?
> 
> Lots of corrosive, flammable and dangerous fluids are sold legally in plastic containers without any issue.


It seems to destroy many plastic bottles in time and causes havoc with non- chemical resistant seals on spray bottles.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I suppose the problem might be whether the plastic is suitable for the contents? There's different grades of plastic & since AS don't use plastic bottles for Tardis the people transferring it to other bottles might not be putting it into a suitably resistant one?

Other companies such as AF I'm sure will ensure the bottles they are using are up to the job, can the same be said for an ebay seller?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is the bottle I got from Waxyclean.


The bottle seems fine. I've seen highly corrosive and explosive materials in poorer containers.

The lid is secure and did have a foil seal on the bottle. The label is also laminated.

It doesn't strike me as some young lad decanting into cheap bottle for a quick buck.

I've had the bottle for a week now and the plastic is still firm and no suggestion that it is corroding. I'll keep my eye on it though.

As for the tin cans, I've seen someone post on here that his can corroded and leaked. That is more than likely just due to corrosion through dampness in his garage.

Still always a danger of storing chemicals. 5l or Tardis would last me for years as i barely need it.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I did try and edit the title but it's obviously not worked. As mentioned, I think it's only admin that can change it. I'll give this " tardis" a go and see how it performs.


----------



## Bazmcc (Apr 30, 2014)

Everyone is jumping to conclusions here. There's only been one mention about the type of plastic used. That's the more important thing. As mentioned a few times as well. Many companies sell tar removers (not necessarily tardis) in plastic bottles with no problems.

I agree that in the wrong type of plastic it's stupid. And in a bottle with an unsuitable lid that doesn't seal properly or may leak, yes that's also stupid. But isn't that common sense? Do we really think that professional companies don't test their containers?


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Thanks, yeah I think I just bought the same one again, lol! Fail!
> In fairness, it ws only £7 for a litre. The one that I have is a 500m bottle. I bought it about 2-3 years back but only opened it this year. Have used it three times, on my car, dad's and a mums. I applied it to a semi dry panel. I normally spray it on and leave it on for a minute or so and wipe off but when I'm trying to wipe it off, it's reluctantly staying on. I normally have to apply it again and wait a bit longer or scrub it off as oppose to it just wiping off. I then rinse the car but find a lot of the tar bits are still on the car.


Just for the record WE DO NOT SELL TARDIS IN 1 LITRE OR 1/2 LITRE BOTTLES. It comes in a 5 litre tin. 
You could have bought anything but of EBAY but it certainly was not original Tardis in original packaging.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Natalie said:


> I suppose the problem might be whether the plastic is suitable for the contents? There's different grades of plastic & since AS don't use plastic bottles for Tardis the people transferring it to other bottles might not be putting it into a suitably resistant one?
> 
> Other companies such as AF I'm sure will ensure the bottles they are using are up to the job, can the same be said for an ebay seller?


SPOT ON
1. The bottle needs to be UN Approved as suitable for this type of product. We have yet to find one that is.
2. Products like Tardis tend to leach through plastic, which means that the product quality will certainly be affected.

Selecting suitable containers is a long, expensive and frustrating process. We spend a long time testing that products are compliant with the selected packaging and trialling alternative packaging options. ardis is supplied in tin for a purpose.


----------



## DarrylB (Feb 17, 2006)

Used my Tardis on my girlfriends fiat 500 this weekend. The car looked like a Dalmatian up close (albeit a red one) gave a pre soak spray all round and then went round with a microfibre. Job done.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Sue J said:


> Just for the record WE DO NOT SELL TARDIS IN 1 LITRE OR 1/2 LITRE BOTTLES. It comes in a 5 litre tin.
> You could have bought anything but of EBAY but it certainly was not original Tardis in original packaging.


Now I'm worried, I bought this off of fleabay as I didn't know it was only sold in 5l cans.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2010...ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108

It seems to work for me, however I'm not not 100% what's in it! It arrived in two 500ml plastic bottles with the Autosmart label on it......

looks like it may be time to bite the bullet and purchase the 5l can and chalk this one up to experience.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

cossiecol said:


> Now I'm worried, I bought this off of fleabay as I didn't know it was only sold in 5l cans.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2010...ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108
> 
> ...


That's the same one I've just bought from the same seller. As Sue confirmed, it's obviously not the genuine thing. At least I know for future.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Yeah, in the bucket it goes, knowing my luck if I used it again it melt the bloody car!


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> Now I'm worried, I bought this off of fleabay as I didn't know it was only sold in 5l cans.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/2010...ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108
> 
> ...


You're right to be worried. Could have bought anything. Might have had a label saying Autosmart on it but it is not genuine factory packed product. We know that Tardis requires a tin and we do not sell it in less than 5 litres. Bet they have no product liability - ours won't cover you as we have no way of knowing what you have bought.


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> Yeah, in the bucket it goes, knowing my luck if I used it again it melt the bloody car!


And as i said good luck with a product liability claim in the event of damage being caused. I suspect they do not have any product liability insurance and even if they did it would probably not pay out if they have not followed proper H&S procedures for packaging of the products.

It really is not worth the risk when you think how much a car costs - not to mention people's h&s. You are far better off either buying someone else's product in a 1 litre or 500 ml container or paying the extra couple of quid for a 5 litre of Tardis.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Interesting as there is a car care shop in Bolton that sells Tardis in 500ml Autosmart plastic bottles. I presume he has bought a 5L tin, has decantered it into 10 bottles and is selling them at £8 a pop. Not a bad mark up there.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Sue J said:


> And as i said good luck with a product liability claim in the event of damage being caused. I suspect they do not have any product liability insurance and even if they did it would probably not pay out if they have not followed proper H&S procedures for packaging of the products.
> 
> It really is not worth the risk when you think how much a car costs - not to mention people's h&s. You are far better off either buying someone else's product in a 1 litre or 500 ml container or paying the extra couple of quid for a 5 litre of Tardis.


Couldn't agree more! I usually buy direct from the manufacturer however that's not possible (direct from your site) so I took a plunge (unfortunately it's like sticking my [email protected] and a bear trap...you never know when it will slam shut!!!) luckily there is no damage and it's now out in the bin, ordered up a 5L TIN from a reputable seller and feel a lot more comfortable!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Tardis remains a league above the rest for me,like the old adage "Better buy right in the first place,than pay twice".


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I never thought I would see 'Tardis' and 'Disappointing' in the same line!

Absolute must-have product and to be honest, nothing gets close to it. Avoid ebay when it comes to some things...


----------



## Joshy514 (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy I searched tardis before I clicked buy it now!


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Perhaps read the whole post!!! :wall:


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Maybe he's referring to the 1 litres on eBay that may not be 100% tardis


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

james_death said:


> How about altering the title thread now its resolved, or at least altering your first post as folks would only realise there is no problem with tardis only by reading the whole thread.


That's a great idea JD.

I must confess, it was a bit disconcerting to see a thread entitled 'Tardis - disappointing'. Thankfully, as we now know, this turned out not to be the case.

Are any Mods able to do this?

Even replacing the 'disappointing' with 'discussion' would take the bad look of it....


----------



## Joshy514 (Aug 12, 2014)

TooFunny, I was referring to the decanted bottles you can get on eBay. I have now spoken with Sue to get the number of a rep, or she has messaged me, rather.


----------

